# McLellan meets with troops in Afghanistan



## Armymedic (14 Sep 2005)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1126700738354_76/?hub=TopStories

McLellan meets with troops in Afghanistan
CTV.ca News Staff

Deputy Prime Minister Anne McLellan, who made a brief visit to Afghanistan on Wednesday, said Canadian troops will likely have to stay for years to help stabilize the country.

McLellan spent about three hours on the ground in Kandahar -- just long enough to meet with soldiers from her hometown of Edmonton.

She said she thinks there is public acceptance in Canada for the need to have Canadian troops on the ground in Afghanistan to help stabilize the country.

"I think we've learned perhaps from other missions around the world, that it is important to stay long enough to achieve your objectives," McLellan told reporters.

Canada has deployed 250 soldiers to Kandahar, widely known as a hotbed of militant activity, to provide security in the area surrounding their compound for Afghanistan's national elections on Sept. 18.

Today, there were reports of fresh violence in the central Afghan province of Uruzgan.

Taliban rebels killed seven Afghan men carrying voter registration cards, a senior official said Wednesday.

Their bodies were discovered Tuesday, along with cards that entitle them to vote in Sunday's parliamentary and provincial elections.

Meanwhile, McLellan is to follow up her visit to Afghanistan with a three-day trip to Pakistan. 

She will meet with the country's prime minister, Shaukat Aziz. McLellan is expected to press the PM to crack down on insurgents crossing the border from Afghanistan.

CTV's Matt McClure, reporting from Afghanistan, says it won't be easy to pressure Islamabad to crackdown on insurgents.

"But it could make this military mission less risky, and Afghanistan a lot safer," McClure told Canada AM.





> Meanwhile, McLellan is to follow up her visit to Afghanistan with a three-day trip to Pakistan.
> She will meet with the country's prime minister, Shaukat Aziz. McLellan is expected to press the PM to crack down on insurgents crossing the border from Afghanistan.
> CTV's Matt McClure, reporting from Afghanistan, says it won't be easy to pressure Islamabad to crackdown on insurgents.



Oh, I can just see how this will go:

Aziz, nodding and smiling, saying how he knows and agrees with her comments, but
sits there thinking, "how dare this infadel Deputy prime minister lecture me...and a woman no less. I wish I could have her stoned."


----------



## KevinB (14 Sep 2005)

> CTV's Matt McClure, reporting from Afghanistan, says it won't be easy to pressure Islamabad to crackdown on insurgents.
> 
> "But it could make this military mission less risky, and Afghanistan a lot safer," McClure told Canada AM



What is it with bozo's making security assesments?????

 So now TV and Paper Media reporters are terrorism experts...  :


----------



## IcEPiCk (14 Sep 2005)

> What is it with bozo's making security assesments??
> 
> So now TV and Paper Media reporters are terrorism experts...




Well said.


----------



## S McKee (15 Sep 2005)

Armymedic your bang on with how Anne's visit will be received. I wonder if she'll wear a berka?


----------

